# Shelf Life Dry Axis Sausage?



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

We were gifted about 5 lbs of smoked/dried Axis sausage (YUMMMMM). It is vacuum sealed. Any idea how long this will last?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

No idea ma'am I am sorry.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

If it is dried/smoked it will go about 12-18 mos in the freezer. If it is fermented, it will last indefinitely without refrigeration.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Rotate it

So if you open the package in a month, buy another one to replace it and if you cut it up and freeze portions and it take you .... 4 months to eat it all, when you open the purchased one, get another.

If it is what I am thinking, you could store it for a decade in a freezer, but rotating it would make more sense and keep your current stock fresher. Plus the yummy factor.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I have vacummed packed summer sausage going on 5+ years - shelf stored at a 40 to 70 degree temp range .... just finished one that was about 3 years old .... waiting on a store to discount clear their Xmas sausage stock - $1/lb ....


----------

